# Husky 455 Rancher oiler not working



## turbo15479 (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone have or know where I can buy a service manual for this saw. The saw will not put out oil. I have rinsed the tank and refilled it with oil. I run it without the bar and chain on and only a drop every 20 seconds or so comes out.


----------



## g.moore (Jun 15, 2008)

The oiler is very simple. Remove the B&C and clutch then pull the plate behind the bar this will give you full access to the oiler. To remove the clutch I pulled the spark plug and stuffed about 5' of rope into the cylinder and used a small hammer and punch to spin it off. There is a plastic gear that is driven by the clutch that goes into the oiler, from there into a rubber tube to the bar. There isn't anything complex or "spring loaded" in the disassembly.


----------



## turbo15479 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the reply. I forgot about the rope trick. I used that many times when replacing valve springs on a car so the valve did not fall into the cylinder. I took it apart and the gear is stripped. The saw is only 6 months old. I wanted to be sure I tok it apart correctly. I called Husky and they thought it would be under warranty and gave me the number of a local shop. I called them and the way they talked I knew they would find a way to not do this under warranty. I should have done more research before I bought the saw and perhaps gone with the 359 or a pro saw. Years ago when I cut wood as a side job I had a pro Stihl but now that I am just cutting for firewood I blindly took someone's advice on this saw. I was in a hurry to cut over Christmas break. Most of the wood I am cutting is big; I get about 8 to 10 pieces out of one section when I split it with my log splitter.


----------



## g.moore (Jun 15, 2008)

The oiler parts aren't that expensive so it won't break the bank to replace the parts. As to your choice in saws, I also have the 455 and the only issue I had was the spring on the oil adjustment was MIA, found one in my box 'o' crap that fit and everything's working great. After running the 455 next to the rest of the arsenal it does it's job quite well and would definately buy another Husky when the time arises.


----------



## turbo15479 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Husky*

I also would buy another Husky. The only point I had was the 359 has a little more power and actually weighs a little less. Up until now my saw has run great. The only thing I did not like was the chain that came with it. I switched to a full chisel chain. I meant in no way to say a Husky was not good. The only reason I mentioned owning a pro Stihl ws because many people imediately get the idea a homeowner does not know anything about a saw. I think either brand would be a good choice. Bruce


----------



## g.moore (Jun 15, 2008)

This would be the reason I would go Husky again. My Stihl dealer balked at selling me anything larger than a 56cc saw whereas the Husky dealer was willing to sell me anything I wanted. Now, this is not pointed at _all _dealers just the ones I have near me. They are still under that "homeowner knows nothing" train of thought and around here it's predominantly homeowners who are cutting firewood and don't want to spend all summer blocking 5 trees. We want the job done as quickly and efficiently as possible and 25cc doesn't do that.


----------



## JLROOT (Jun 15, 2008)

turbo15479 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I forgot about the rope trick. I used that many times when replacing valve springs on a car so the valve did not fall into the cylinder. I took it apart and the gear is stripped. The saw is only 6 months old. I wanted to be sure I tok it apart correctly. I called Husky and they thought it would be under warranty and gave me the number of a local shop. I called them and the way they talked I knew they would find a way to not do this under warranty. I should have done more research before I bought the saw and perhaps gone with the 359 or a pro saw. Years ago when I cut wood as a side job I had a pro Stihl but now that I am just cutting for firewood I blindly took someone's advice on this saw. I was in a hurry to cut over Christmas break. Most of the wood I am cutting is big; I get about 8 to 10 pieces out of one section when I split it with my log splitter.



Report the dealer to Husky! They will find you a dealer that is willing to fix it. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## turbo15479 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Update*

I wanted to update the people that responded to my original post. I called Husqvarna and they assured me the saw would be fixed under warranty. I took it there the day afte my original post and I still did not get it back. I called yesterday for an update and was told parts were ordered and that it would be fixed under warranty. This Thursday will be four weeks that i has been at the shop. There has been some days that were cooler than usual, good weather for cutting wood. I went to garage sales and bought a Stihl 036 Pro and a Stihl 029 for next to nothing. Both saws were easy to get running; I installed new bars and chains on both of them. Both saws are running good. Thank you for the replies. I am going to look at a Husqvarna model 61 tomorrow. I know nothing aout this saw ( specifications) but if it as nice as I am told I will buy it if the price is right.


----------



## g.moore (Jul 7, 2008)

A month!! I'd be screaming at them! If they gave me the saw for free they could take all the time in the world but you bought the saw. For money. They need to step it up a notch. I'd be calling Husky and telling them what's going on.


----------



## excess650 (Jul 7, 2008)

CAD strikes again!:chainsawguy:  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 7, 2008)

turbo15479 said:


> I wanted to update the people that responded to my original post. I called Husqvarna and they assured me the saw would be fixed under warranty. I took it there the day afte my original post and I still did not get it back. I called yesterday for an update and was told parts were ordered and that it would be fixed under warranty. This Thursday will be four weeks that i has been at the shop. There has been some days that were cooler than usual, good weather for cutting wood. I went to garage sales and bought a Stihl 036 Pro and a Stihl 029 for next to nothing. Both saws were easy to get running; I installed new bars and chains on both of them. Both saws are running good. Thank you for the replies. I am going to look at a Husqvarna model 61 tomorrow. I know nothing aout this saw ( specifications) but if it as nice as I am told I will buy it if the price is right.




The 61 is about a reliable saw as you can get.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if the 455 has the same oiler as my 353, but you might want to take a look at this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54575


----------



## husky455rancher (Jul 8, 2008)

a month for a oiler thats bs. i had to swap the oiler in mine too. they had to order the part i think it took 2-3 days and i had the saw back.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 9, 2008)

For whatever reason, this saw seems to be more susceptible to oiler problems due to debris in the tank. Perhaps the design of the outer case is such that it's more important to wipe it off before filling with oil. I've seen a few that have ingested junk and passed it through the pick up tube, where it then clogs the port at the other end right where the oil pump pick up is. The only way to fix this is to thoroughly clean everything at both ends. I've had to flush the oil tank with gas as many as 4 times to completely clean it out. 

Warranty? If a problem is dirt and sawdust in the oil tank, (or fuel tank), it's not warranty. Any claim filed as such, with any manufacturer, will be denied. 

Most oiler problems I see are the result of using summer weight bar oil in the cold weather. This takes out the oil pump drive gear, but it's a quick and inexpensive fix.


----------



## turbo15479 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dirt in oil tank*

Spike 60,
Thank you for the reply. I carry a few rags in the truck and when I refuel and refill the oil tank I wipe the saw off first. I did call the service department 2 weeks ago and although they did not tell me the problem (what part was needed) I was told it was under warranty. I was also told the holdup was the part or parts needed to be ordered. To me that does not seem to be true as any part would have arrived long ago. I know how even a small amount of dirt can cause problems. years ago I raced karts, my engine was a Mac 101, bored, stroked, and running on alcohol with the three carburetor setup. I am quite mehanically inclined but when I first asked for advice I always look at it this way. I have not had one of these apart and I know many people on this site have done this job before. it is always best to asl for advice than blindly tear into something. But that was when i was going to repair it; now it is at the shop. Bruce


----------



## The Lorax (Jul 9, 2008)

I would make a complaint to Husqvarna head office if that was me.
Detail all the dates and time that you called the shop, if you have them.
That is rubbish service.


----------



## turbo15479 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Head Office*

Lorax,
That was a good idea. I went to the Husqvarna web site and found the contact information and sent an email. I will let you know what happens. Bruce


----------



## turbo15479 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Update*

I got my saw back today and it works fine. They replaced the oil pump and drive gear. I emailed Husqvarna but so far no response from them. Bruce


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Jul 14, 2008)

turbo15479 said:


> I got my saw back today and it works fine. They replaced the oil pump and drive gear. I emailed Husqvarna but so far no response from them. Bruce



Mind if I ask what that cost, or was it covered under warranty?


----------



## turbo15479 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cost*

I just bought the saw In December so it was covered under warranty. I hope this problem is not a chronic problem with this model.


----------



## Scoutmaster323 (Oct 4, 2016)

turbo15479 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can buy a service manual for this saw. The saw will not put out oil. I have rinsed the tank and refilled it with oil. I run it without the bar and chain on and only a drop every 20 seconds or so comes out.


----------



## Scoutmaster323 (Oct 5, 2016)

My 455 has an adjustment for the flow designed for weather temp variations. I think ereplacement.com has manuals you can download and Husky should have an online manual you could use with your specific make and model#Lots of luck
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/manuals-downloads/


----------



## Scoutmaster323 (Oct 5, 2016)

Huskavarna Rancher 455 issues, sputters when your cutting with the bar pointing down but roars as long as the bar is 30% angled upwards, any clues why? It's got a new fuel pickup filter that seems to move freely and I use the premix 50/1. Any advice would be appreciated since I love this saw.


----------

